# Bell hit with $10-million penalty for ‘tricking consumers’



## webber22 (Mar 6, 2011)

"The bureau alleged that since December, 2007, Bell has misrepresented to consumers the prices of some of its wireless, Internet, home phone and satellite TV services by tacking on hidden fees that make its advertised price impossible to obtain"

Anyone surprised ?

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...enalty-for-tricking-consumers/article2079066/


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

As much as I hate marketing bs, I am kind of surprised

1) They all do it. It's all in the fine print. Why isn't CRTC penalizing everyone?

2) $10 mill is an utter joke. Individuals get sued more for doing less


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

It could not happen to a more deserving company.

I dealt with Bell on behalf of my elderly father. As a result of these dealing I can safely say that I will never, knowingly, be a Bell customer.

My only regret is that the fine is not larger. $10.M offset against profits is a small price to pay...almost like a cost of doing business.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

mode3sour said:


> 1) They all do it. It's all in the fine print. Why isn't CRTC penalizing everyone?


As much as I dislike all major communications companies, Bell accepted this outcome. Rogers, on the other hand, did not and is fighting it. I say kudo's to Bell at least for owning up to their underhanded business tactics, and shame on Rogers for not owning up to the same. I hope Rogers ends up paying loads more money for not accepting their wrong doing.


----------



## Financial Cents (Jul 22, 2010)

Agreed Addy. At least Bell is accountable for this mess. 

Of course, misrepresentation shouldn't have happened in the first place.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Bell World sent some sales reps to my University with a great "exclusive" deal. I spent the next 3 years fighting over bills, and they never did honor the mythical exclusive deal. I even had the pamphlet with the "deal ID". I even put in a formal complaint with CRTC and they didn't even take the time to respond

I'm all for slapping Bell on the wrist, but this is way to little waaay too late. Fine print and hidden charges is nothing compared to the blatant stunts they pull with erroneous billing that they just simply refuse to fix knowing there's absolutely nothing you can do.

What good does a $10 mill penalty do for us? Will CRTC use that money to actually investigate the millions of complaints they get? Or at least respond to them?


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

I agree with all comments here, especially Addy's. I basically avoid these types of services if at all possible. For example, my life is so much simpler because I do not have to try and decipher fine print and complicated plans and 1800 call centers. That said, I agree that they were ripping us off and I am very disappointed to read that Rogers is fighting this.

If you can't do the time, don't do the crime.


----------



## webber22 (Mar 6, 2011)

To be fair, all telecom providers have had their share of dirty laundry. Even Teksavvy has a MLPPP fee hidden in the fineprint


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

As I understand it, they charged $80+ a month for a complete package advertised for $67/mo. They should have been forced to refund the difference to everyone who signed up for the fraudulent package!


----------

